# Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The plan was to catch tarpon but as plans go they change with the wind. Stayed in Nassawadox in case of wind. Had many options from there like Kipptopeake or Exmore or Cape Charles or Cheriton or even Watchapregue. So Friday night at hotel I carefully thought out the options and decided on Kipptopeake and the CBBT. Arrive a dawn to dead low tide and run the pilings from the high rise to the forth. Jigging stingsilvers got us many small croaker and two small flounder. But right at the forth island we jigged up a big sheepshead about 16 lbs, Then we find small blues in the pressure point on the forth island. Small fish are placed in live well to be used for bait. Sheepshead goes on the ice. 

So tide is ripping and we set up on 9 foot shoals for some cobia. Two bobbers with croaker and four bottom rigs with chunk bluefish. We watch as the rip line comes to us bam fish on. Small shark comes in pretty easy. This pic is not it..this is a bone crushing shark that took our live bobber bait two minutes later. 










We got four more sharks and about 6 rays till the blues moved in and stole our bait time and time again. 

Wind picked up and we where hungry so we went in. Just in time as the wind was 20 knots at the cement ships and we got a little wet. Lunch at Stingrays and more planning. Decided on Oyster for the afternoon and head into Cheriton. Passed 10 boats heading home. Bad omen....

Arrived at ramp to see workable water conditions and a huge oyster factory.









Water was 2 feet deep with oyster bars everywhere...as far as the eye could see in fact. I kept looking for spot tail croaker.. it looked very fishy. Got out to the channel and the depth finder was filled with fish down to 55 feet. 2 to 50 in ten yards..what can I say but we got structure. About 8 boats are flounder fishing the area so we go slow around them and head to the barrier islands. Tide is now ripping out so it takes two tries to get two anchors set.. But I get it. lay out two bobbers and two bottom baits. Mostly hake we caught bottom fishing at 9 foot shoal. And some black salties too left over from cat fishing. The next four hours are a blurr with over 30 shark boated and about 15 lost to cut offs and break offs. It was incredible with two persons and triples on. Some of the sharks where 6 feet long.










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice action. Congrats on the catch.


----------

